# cobia reel



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

thinking about a rig for sight casting bucktails at cobia, was considering a x40sha and an abu 10000, any advice?
js


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Most guys use spinners. I wouldn't want a non-levelwind throwing jigs, and wouldn't want the levelwind on a big fish. That leaves a big spinner. Just my .02.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

SmoothLures said:


> I wouldn't want a non-levelwind throwing jigs, and wouldn't want the levelwind on a big fish. Just my .02.


why not? I've used non-level winds so long its second nature
js


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

js1172 said:


> why not? I've used non-level winds so long its second nature
> js


Hummm......using that analogy then anything a person has been doing a long time is justification to continue doing it.........can't begin to explain how wrong that can be......


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

js1172 said:


> why not? I've used non-level winds so long its second nature
> js


Well there's really no reason to get something besides the Slosh 20 sha right? Use it with braid and you won't need the 40 size. 

I'll add that conventionals without levelwinds are second nature to me too, and I tried them for a little while throwing bucktails and spoons for stripers. 

Couple weeks later, it was back to spinners for me. Conventional was nice if the wind was right, annoying otherwise. Plus I could flip the bail, grab the line, and cast a spinner, and I was fishing. Conventional means flip the lever, thumb the spool, carefully launch, flip the lever back......takes longer to fish a conventional. Faster casting=more time with bait in water=more fish.

Of course, some muskie guys use non-levelwind conventionals for big plugs, if you're not casting far wind is not a biggie. Best of luck whatever you choose.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

js1172 said:


> why not? I've used non-level winds so long its second nature
> js


No sweat off my back if you want to cast and retrieve jigs with a non levelwind. Go for it.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Avet MXJ would be my choice if I had to use a conventional, narrow reel would be better to work the jig with.

I'll stick with the big ole ugly Penn spinner.

I usually bring a 706z on a 7ft 20-30 boat rod full to the brim with #20 Ande Pink when I think I have a shot at a cobia. Sometimes a 9500ss full of #25 Ande Pink if I feel very lucky.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

My first ever sight casted Cobia was on a 10ft Tsunami Airwave and 525mag. This was because thats all i had on me at the time. I will never do that again. What a pain in the A$$. Give me a Battle 4000/5000 loaded with Power Pro any day. I used a 5000 last year and caught a bunch. This year im stepping down to the 4000 with 30lb PP


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

i got a okuma trio bf 55 nib. would this reel be good against cobia 1BADF
350?


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

dsurf said:


> Hummm......using that analogy then anything a person has been doing a long time is justification to continue doing it.........can't begin to explain how wrong that can be......


I have been drinking and looking at pretty girls for a long time and that is all the justification I need this morning and I can't begin to explain how right this is in my mind.

Thirty years ago most fellas used ABU's, I still do, at least I did last summer, which was the first time in quite a few years.

After 200,000 casts muscle memory and the thumb takes over, there is no problem with either backlash or leveling the line.

A lot of fellas like big spinners now for the fast retrieve which can get the Cobia more lit up. I have a big nice spinner but I feel it is awkward and heavy, besides I like using ABU's makes me feel like I am thirty years old again.

To be frank on the OBX I think a great deal of pier Cobia are spooked by somebody dropping a 6 ounce jig on top of his head right before he gets around the live-baits.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

js1172 said:


> thinking about a rig for sight casting bucktails at cobia, was considering a x40sha and an abu 10000, any advice?
> js



So, instead of turning this into a "pissing contest", why don't we try to actually help this person ?

JS1172,

Let me ask you a few questions ...

(1) Are you experienced with conventional casting reels, especially non-levelwind types, when casting and retrieving artificials ?

(2) Is there a reason you prefer a conventional over a spinner for this type of fishing ?

(3) How much line capacity do you want and what lb-test would you be fishing ?

(4) New or used equipment OK ?

(5) Budget ?

Tight Lines !


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Garboman said:


> To be frank on the OBX I think a great deal of pier Cobia are spooked by somebody dropping a 6 ounce jig on top of his head right before he gets around the live-baits.


Point well taken and I agree, being primarily a bait fisherman myself . . .


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

If I were to target cobia from a pier with a bucktail, I'd want something like a Calcutta 400 and a 9' 2-6 ounce tica.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Im of the opinion that theres a lot to deal with on a pier especially when youre trying to steer that cobia around, between, away from everyone elses rigs. The last thing i want to have to deal with on top of that is thumbing my line and other things specific to a conventional. If youre good at it, by all means keep doing it. I just think a spinner is a whole lot easier.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

1BadF350 said:


> Im of the opinion that theres a lot to deal with on a pier especially when youre trying to steer that cobia around, between, away from everyone elses rigs. The last thing i want to have to deal with on top of that is thumbing my line and other things specific to a conventional. If youre good at it, by all means keep doing it. I just think a spinner is a whole lot easier.


Do you live-bait for Kings? If so do you use a spinner as your King Mackerel fighting reel? 

Do you fish for Drum with a heaver if so do you use a Spinner instead of a conventional? 

If people do use spinners for Drum fishing off a pier do you/they stand next to your rod 24/7, of course these fellas are few and far between

Can you rub the top of your head and belly at the same time?

Come to think of it I may use a Spinner next time I am planking for Drum, just to shake things up a bit, I can't hear a regular clicker anyway unless I am right on top of it and I know somewhere along the way I will need 36 pounds of drag....


----------



## Wkndfishlife (Oct 13, 2013)

You could do a Penn Conflict 6000 with a Shimano Teramar. The rod should be Heavy power and Medium Fast Action. Find one that will be able to throw a 2 oz jig head. I spooled mine with 50 lb Momoi Diamond Braid and attached a bite leader to the main line.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Garboman said:


> Do you live-bait for Kings? If so do you use a spinner as your King Mackerel fighting reel?
> 
> Do you fish for Drum with a heaver if so do you use a Spinner instead of a conventional?
> 
> ...


LOL i guess you have a good point. And no i cant rub my belly and pat my head at the same time.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

I've thrown casting reels since 1981, my current non-level wind reels are a akios 757 ctm, a sl30sh, and a x40sha, along with a penn 4/0 and an okuma soltera 20. thought possibly it could also double as a fighting rod if I decide to try live bait fishing. just wanting opinions on reels, what line and how much capacity are needed, I have a couple daiwa 600H's that I have lobbed a few baits with also, never tried casting my 900H's ....yet.
not really a budget but I only fish a week or 2 a year so don't need top of the line, just something adequate.
js


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

No one is casting and trying to swim a pin rig or a head for a drum. Fighting the fish isn't what's annoying, it's repeatedly casting and swimming a big jig on a non level wind. Pain in the ass. But if you want to, go for it. Of course it can be done. I would bet after 1 day you would pick up a spinner.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

I did say "sight casting" correct? its not like I'll be slinging a bucktail all day, and thought it could double as a fighting rod if I decide to try live bait fishing. so I'll change the question, how heavy of line, how much, and how much drag do you need on a cobia rod on a pier?
thaks all


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

js1172
js1172 is online now Registered User

Join Date
Jun 2012
Location
mathias, WV
Posts
443	

cobia reel

thinking about a rig for sight casting bucktails at cobia, was considering a x40sha and an abu 10000, any advice?
js 

That will work just fine. If you are good at using those reels. I have personallly used those too. Be good with your thumb. I am speaking only about throwing jigs from piers though. I now will use just what I have had for a long time now which is a Abu 7000c3, Abu 9000cl (levelwinds) or a Calcutta 700s (no levelwind). They all will work. You do.....better be familar with throwing those with a jig around the wind and knowing just where or how far you think you can reach the fish. I have messed with a conventional setup for this for quite some time now....I don't know if there is a perfect setup with a conventional reel. I have never used spinners for this simply because I really didn't see a need for me to go out and purchase a spinner for it when I had already something that would work. I agree though from above though a spinner is more forgiving to the user or at least it would be to me. Kinda like Garbo mentioned if your already used to using a conventional reel then it is up to you. From what I see most of the younger anglers are throwing spinners and they catch a lot of fish and I'm speaking of one guy that I saw grow up on the Outerbanks and he used a Penn 750ss with 30 PP. I would not use braid on a conventional though no way throwing in the wind. Do what makes you happy and .....you need to be respectful BEFORE you go and throw your jig in amongst the live baits. Yes, I know that everyone pays the piper to walk to the end, but you will find out about the time it takes sometimes to have a "chance" at at strike while on the end amongst the other anglers. I have caught a decent number of cobia and a few kings from the planks, although I have never caught a cobia on a jig from the pier. The opportunity on most days....most days just does not happen like some people might want to believe. To be a "good" jig guy you better have good eyesight for starters and that I do not have just so you know. If your lucky from my experience you will get one maybe two chances to throw to a cobia and if he doesn't go for your jig or actually see it and follow then its over and he is gone off too far.

If there is one thing to remember ...be courteous to others and if you have a live bait out and there isn't many people else out during that day fishing then that is an prime opportunity for a jig. 

On the reels I mentioned about using I use 20# mono with a shock leader....tied to 40#mono then down to a three feet section of 80# mono at the jig. Tie good knots and pull on them beforehand.

I'm tired ....going now Good luck


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

js1172 said:


> I did say "sight casting" correct? its not like I'll be slinging a bucktail all day, and thought it could double as a fighting rod if I decide to try live bait fishing. so I'll change the question, how heavy of line, how much, and how much drag do you need on a cobia rod on a pier?
> thaks all


You really want a rod sitting in your pier cart rigged and ready to cast if you see a cobia. You don't want to be reeling in a rod, cutting it off, and trying to tie on a bucktail before he disappears. I haven't seen very many king setups that I would ever even think about casting a bucktail on so I don't think you'll get double duty. 
You can land them just fine on a strong 7-9' spinning rod and a medium heavy sized spinning reel with 20 lb mono or 30-50 lb braid. 
Hell go to your local lake with a few of your setups and try casting a bucktail a few times. If it's good enough for you then it'll work.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

js1172 said:


> I've thrown casting reels since 1981, my current non-level wind reels are a akios 757 ctm, a sl30sh, and a x40sha, along with a penn 4/0 and an okuma soltera 20. thought possibly it could also double as a fighting rod if I decide to try live bait fishing. just wanting opinions on reels, what line and how much capacity are needed, I have a couple daiwa 600H's that I have lobbed a few baits with also, never tried casting my 900H's ....yet.
> not really a budget but I only fish a week or 2 a year so don't need top of the line, just something adequate.
> js


Hmm . . . Alrighty then, non-levelwinds. in no particular order:

Daiwa SL-X 30 SHA
Shimano Calcutta 700S
Abu 7500 CTC3
Penn 535 GS ( I have two 535 GS MAG's from the UK )
Newell 235 
Penn 140/145 Squidder ( Magged is a good mod )
Shimano Speedmaster III or IV


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

js1172 said:


> I did say "sight casting" correct? its not like I'll be slinging a bucktail all day, and thought it could double as a fighting rod if I decide to try live bait fishing. so I'll change the question, how heavy of line, how much, and how much drag do you need on a cobia rod on a pier?
> thaks all


 As you seem to be dead set on conventional,do it...  Although,I will add this.. If you are into a wind when that fish appears,you may find a conventional not as suitable as you would think.. Also,in many cases you have rod in hand and all of a sudden you see the fish and need a QUICK cast,not one that you have to semi baby out there because you don't want to backlash.. Spinners are quick draws,that is why I use them sightcasting,both from boat and pier.. Not trying to force my opinion on ya,cause I use conventionals as well.. Yes,they have advantages,but they also aren't imho as quick as a spinner for getting a jig in sight of a cobia... I was like Garbo in that I never used spinners,although I transformed to spinners for this and many other applications with lures.. If Garbo fished as much as he used to and saw the MUCH SMOOTHER drags on the spinners they have nowadays,he would probably do so as well...

20lb fireline,with 2' of 50 seaguar floro.. You can go with power pro or some other brand of braid,but that is just me.. As far as braid over mono debate,braid shines here for a solid hookset,that is fact not just my opinion.. You'll need line capacity of at least 250 on a pier and you may up that to 300 to be on the safe side.. A 4 to 5000 battle will do the job and there are plenty of other options as well..


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Drumdum said:


> As you seem to be dead set on conventional,do it...  Although,I will add this.. If you are into a wind when that fish appears,you may find a conventional not as suitable as you would think.. Also,in many cases you have rod in hand and all of a sudden you see the fish and need a QUICK cast,not one that you have to semi baby out there because you don't want to backlash.. Spinners are quick draws,that is why I use them sightcasting,both from boat and pier.. Not trying to force my opinion on ya,cause I use conventionals as well.. Yes,they have advantages,but they also aren't imho as quick as a spinner for getting a jig in sight of a cobia... I was like Garbo in that I never used spinners,although I transformed to spinners for this and many other applications with lures.. If Garbo fished as much as he used to and saw the MUCH SMOOTHER drags on the spinners they have nowadays,he would probably do so as well...
> 
> 20lb fireline,with 2' of 50 seaguar floro.. You can go with power pro or some other brand of braid,but that is just me.. As far as braid over mono debate,braid shines here for a solid hookset,that is fact not just my opinion.. You'll need line capacity of at least 250 on a pier and you may up that to 300 to be on the safe side.. A 4 to 5000 battle will do the job and there are plenty of other options as well..


I own several nice spinners, likely will never fish as much as I used to, unless I move back to the beach. I will agree that todays spinner drags are vastly improved over what was available in the 70's-80's. I will also agree that one should use whatever tackle one cares to as this is supposed to be a for pleasure sport.

Last summer on NHP I watched a bunch of fellas running up and down the pier like madmen chasing rays and bombarding the rays with cobia jigs, at the end of the Tee there were 15 pin rigs un-attended. Baby Cobia hit one of the pin rigs, but it just as likely could have been a big boy, the fella whose rod that got bit was down near the surf chasing them rays. I will admit I had a Cobia rig ready to go but I was standing near my live bait. 

Long time ago it would usually start a ruckus coming out around the pin rigs with a cobia jig set-up and casting to Cobia as they were coming up the pier from the beach. You would get a pretty intense response from the RedHead, Stanley and RickB for messing with the live-bait lineup, on Rodanthe.

Wacko caught two this way on Avalon and did not make many new friends strolled out with a cobia jig on a short spinning rod set-up in the middle of the afternoon and killed the only two Cobia seen that day hooked both up swimming beside the pier coming from the beach, before they made it out to the end of the pier.

Tourist Fellas who had king baits out since before dawn on Avalon that day, probably still talking bad about old Wacko, but I like his style, greed first, plus if you know Wacko, the dead Cobia were following up with some serious trash talking......

Boats are another thing entirely and the Cobia may be coming from anywhere, I would agree a quick underhand flip cast is better accomplished with a spinner.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

I would never cast into the baits, i wouldn't like it if someone did. But why would fish on the sides of the pier be off limits? I cant talk to the fish to know whether they plan on coming around the front or hanging around halfway down the pier all day, or head towards the end and veer south for no apparent reason never to be seen again. Personally i dont mind anyone sight casting off the side. In the baits or jigging lane, yeah i can understand people including myself getting tweaked.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

have saw a couple cobes on avon with no pin rig in sight, heck if folks are pinrigging I don't even go to the end of the pier, except to talk. If I am fishing the end and a live bait fisherman shows, I reel in and move back.
js


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

If it is coming up the side,or if the pier has a jigging lane, it's fair game,off the end where there are pinrigs is another story...


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Drumdum said:


> If it is coming up the side,or if the pier has a jigging lane, it's fair game,off the end where there are pinrigs is another story...


This is what i learned last year being my first year and what i will continue to do


----------

